# Wee Red Machine Gets a Clean



## Donzo_86 (Jan 27, 2014)

Well, I found a little spare time on my hands this weekend and managed to get the car washed.

Next weekend I'll hopefully get it polished and fit my polished charge pipe as well.

(Warning! This thread is full of photos )


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Looks nice...For a red one... :wink: ...should come up lovely when you splash the wax.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Very nice & the best* Colour* 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Missed a bit :wink:


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Be nice nice once you've waxed it! :-* and crying out for spacers? 15mm front 20mm rears :wink:


----------



## Donzo_86 (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks. Where would I get the right spacers from?
How much will they set me back?

Cheers,
Donald


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

I'm sure someone on here was selling good quality alloy ones. ensure you get hub centric and roughly about £110. If you put an add in the wanted section theres plenty come up for sale :wink:

The difference is night and day :-* 
https://imageshack.com/i/0617022010042j
https://imageshack.com/i/j717022010046j
http://imageshack.com/a/img705/4994/17022010058.jpg
https://imageshack.com/i/jl17022010061j

PS This is the seller from e-bay I bought mine from and he used to give us a discount if you mentioned my name...but that was 5 years ago! Lol http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/20MM-Hubcentr ... 43c4b9751a


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Rear light patch looks good! ;-)


----------



## .nayef (Nov 1, 2013)

That is one gorgeous TT. One of the cleanest Mk1 I've seen.


----------



## Donzo_86 (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks for all the comments.

Hopefully give it a polish soon.

So much salt still on the roads. Every time I clean it, she is filthy 5miles later.


----------

